# chain keeps failing off. is it rear DER or i need chain guide?



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

Hi, 

i have a specialized P2, im just starting to practice some tricks like bunny hop and wheelie. 

a lot of times the chain would fail off from the chain ring. 

i have a long cage deore rear derailleur thats about 7 yrs old and rusted spring, but shift perfectly fine


if i get a mid cage or short cage derailleur would it solve my problem? if so, what are the options i have for mid or short arm. 


thanks in advance


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

You running a 1x9? Get a chain guide for sure. 
I recently put one of the Straitline Silent Guides on my Bank and really like it. Much quieter than the MRP G2 I was running.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep. You need a chainguide system. You can make a budget one by gutting a front derailleur, or buy a nice DH type setup or you can get any chain/bash guard and a $5-10 jump stop thingy for the other side. The issue is your chainline is angled in most gears and that's why it's falling off because you don't have the front derailleur keeping it in place. 

Other things to fix if that doesn't help are: Use a single speed front chainring-these have no ramps or pins. The ramps may cause shifting. Or take a link or two out of the chain if you can.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

chain guides are way too expensive. im thinking to make one thought, i will take off 2 links from the chain first since its free. LOL im also looking at truvativ boxguide

thanks for your guys tips


----------

